

Focus Fusion: Clean Energy For All. 20 day extension to our campaign - jobstijl
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/focus-fusion-empowertheworld--3#activity

======
jobstijl
Oxford University Scientific Society: Focus Fusion Presentation for
Crowdfunding:

[http://vimeo.com/97613069](http://vimeo.com/97613069)

